# بليييييييز ارجو المساعدة السريعة



## مهندسة البدو (20 أبريل 2009)

اريد افكار مشاريع بسيطة لمادة operation research & method standard
حتى لو شي بسيط يخص هالمادتين


----------



## محمد فوزى (20 أبريل 2009)

Solve Operations Research Problems in Excel
Using Powerful Optimization and Monte Carlo Simulation 
Free Trials of Risk Solver Products 

If you have a background in operations research, and you want to reduce costs and control risks by building and solving optimization and/or simulation models, you've come to the right place. For more than 15 years, Frontline Systems has been well known as a leading software vendor among members of INFORMS, IFORS, the OR Society, and other professional groups.

Our premier Excel-based tool, Risk Solver Platform, can take you all the way from a conventional "what-if" model, through Monte Carlo simulation, multiple parameterized simulations, and optimization of an uncertain model to find robust optimal decisions:

A simulation model that incorporates uncertain parameters, samples thousands of possible cases, and summarizes the outcomes for you with charts and statistics. 
A model that explores possible decisions using multiple simulations that automatically vary one or more controllable parameters, and summarizes the outcomes for you across simulations with charts and graphs. 
An optimization model that finds robust decisions that will optimize a quantifiable objective that you set -- from maximizing profit to minimizing risk -- subject to constraints that you specify, across the full range of uncertain outcomes. 
Our premier product for developers, Solver Platform SDK, can handle every type of optimization and simulation problem up to certain size limits. It offers an object-oriented API that helps you work at a higher level -- closer to a modeling language than a programming language, with deep support for .NET (VB.NET, C# and C++), COM (Visual Basic and C++), Java, and MATLAB.

We'll explain more, but be sure to register below (it's free), so you can:

Download a free 15-day Trial Version of Risk Solver Platform or any of our Excel Solver or SDK Solver products, whenever you're ready 
Download our Solver User Guides -- take a close look at Risk Solver Platform, its subset products, and its capabilities for simulation and optimization 
Access "protected" Tech Support pages and downloadable example models 
Risk Solver Platform 
Risk Solver Platform, our flagship product, includes all the capabilities of Risk Solver for risk analysis and Monte Carlo simulation, all the capabilities of Premium Solver Platform for optimization, and new capabilities for finding robust optimal decisions, using simulation optimization, stochastic programming and robust optimization methods -- amazing power that's accessible for the first time to non-experts.

If you can build a model in Excel that describes your business situation, then point and click to select cells that represent uncertain parameters, decisions you can make, limits on calculated values (constraints), and an objective you want to maximize or minimize, Risk Solver Platform can do just about everything else. It can automatically diagnose your model, automatically determine which solution methods can be applied, automatically select transformations and Solvers, and solve the model.

You can register for free, download and try out Risk Solver Platform right now! Or you can view more specific Risk Solver Platform Product Information. For pricing information, click on Excel Software and Support Prices. If Risk Solver Platform is too much for your budget right now, you can start with the subset product you need -- such as Premium Solver or Risk Solver -- and upgrade whenever you're ready.

Risk Solver Premium 
If you've considered other software for risk analysis and Monte Carlo simulation, such as Crystal Ball or @RISK, that offers limited simulation optimization capabilities, take a good look at our subset product Risk Solver Premium. You'll find that it offers far more powerful optimization -- with all the capabilities of our Premium Solver product -- and all the capabilities of our Risk Solver product that compared very favorably to these other Monte Carlo simulation products in a recent independent review.

Why compromise, when for about the same price, you can gain superior simulation and far superior optimization capabilities -- and the ability to upgrade at any time to our full Risk Solver Platform product, to gain powerful model analysis and stochastic optimization capabilities that are light-years beyond the competition? For more details, check out Risk Solver Premium Product Information. But your best move is to register for free, download and try out the software yourself!

Premium Solver Platform and Premium Solver 
If all you need right now is optimization software -- 100% upward compatible from the Excel Solver that Frontline Systems developed for Microsoft -- you can use our market-leading Excel Solver upgrade products -- Premium Solver Platform or Premium Solver. Premium Solver Platform is a subset of Risk Solver Platform, and you can upgrade at any time to gain new risk analysis, simulation, and stochastic optimization capabilities. Premium Solver is a subset of Risk Solver Premium, and again you can upgrade at any time to either Risk Solver Premium or the full Risk Solver Platform -- just by obtaining and entering a new license code. Your Excel Solver models and VBA macros will work as-is in our full product family!

Risk Solver 
Risk Solver helps you capture uncertainty in your Excel model, and see the consequences -- over not just a "best, average and worst case" scenario, but thousands of scenarios -- in seconds. And modifying your existing Excel model to do this is easier than you think, with Risk Solver.

Only Risk Solver has instant, interactive risk analysis based on PSI Technology™, with lightning-fast simulations and instantly updated charts and statistics, each time you change a number. 
Only Risk Solver is upgradeable to Risk Solver Premium and Risk Solver Platform, for unsurpassed conventional optimization and stochastic optimization capabilities. 
And only Risk Solver includes a runtime package, Risk Solver Engine, making it easy for you to develop and deploy your applications to end users. 
Solver Platform SDK 
Our "flagship" product for developers is Solver Platform SDK. It may well be all you need, because it can handle every type of optimization and simulation problem up to certain size limits:

Linear and quadratic programming problems up to 8,000 variables 
Conic and mixed-integer programming problems up to 2,000 variables 
Smooth nonlinear, global, and nonsmooth optimization problems up to 500 variables 
And a powerful new engine for Monte Carlo simulation applications!


----------



## h.safty (28 أبريل 2011)

I really want to have licence key for this amazing add-in


----------

